# 10yo Male Golden in MI



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone. I rescued a 10 year old male golden today off Craigslist and am looking for a good home for him. He is up to date on vaccines, but is not neutered. He is a very sweet laid back boy. His previous owner shaved him, so his hair needs to grow back. I do have his AKC papers also.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to help find him a great home?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww That poor guy. I'm sure you'll find a good home soon!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for giving him a safe place to stay!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very handsome boy...Hope you can find him a home quickly Becky...... Thanks for saving this boy.....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for saving this guy. If we lived closer, I'd put in my bid to adopt this guy. He's just what we are looking for (older, male). Of course, Mila has the final say in which dog we adopt, as she has to approve of her new brother.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Is it more complicated/risky to neuter an older male?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He's a sweetie. Check with local rescues to see if they have anyone wanting an older golden.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Penny'smom said:


> Is it more complicated/risky to neuter an older male?


If the dog is in good health, no. I neutered my Scout at about age 11 and he was fine. The neuter for a male is much less complicated than a spay for a female.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Have you contacted his breeder?




telsmith1 said:


> Hi everyone. I rescued a 10 year old male golden today off Craigslist and am looking for a good home for him. He is up to date on vaccines, but is not neutered. He is a very sweet laid back boy. His previous owner shaved him, so his hair needs to grow back. I do have his AKC papers also.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction to help find him a great home?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

He looks great! I'm sure once his hair grows back he'll be a real beauty. Thanks for giving him a place to stay.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Have you contacted his breeder?


He is from a BYB. So no.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Thanks for saving this guy. If we lived closer, I'd put in my bid to adopt this guy. He's just what we are looking for (older, male).


Is transport possible?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He is a very handsome golden oldie! Do you know the circumstances of why someone would put their 10 yr old dog on Craigslist? It's a wonderful thing for you to take him and get him to a good home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Is transport possible?


I really think that Mila needs to meet any dog we consider adopting. She accepted Gage and we got him sight unseen, but he was extremely non-dominant. I think any dog with a trace of dominance will have problems with Mila. She isn't aggressive at all, but doesn't like dogs to intimidate her, either.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful senior boy, thanks for taking him in. I'm sure he will find a good home soon.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

telsmith1 said:


> He is from a BYB. So no.


Okay. Gotcha... Let me make a couple of calls, too. I have a gent who was looking for an older dog...


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Okay. Gotcha... Let me make a couple of calls, too. I have a gent who was looking for an older dog...


Thanks, let me know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seniors are the Best*

Seniors are the best-bless you for RESCUING HIM!!

At the risk of sounding stupid, have you asked the Golden Ret. Rescue in MI or nearby if they can take him?

What is his name?

I will send him to some GR people I know!!!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

He looks like such a sweetie! He actually looks JUST like my parents golden Maggie (who they shave too  ) I am sure you will find him a new forever home in no time!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Seniors are the best-bless you for RESCUING HIM!!
> 
> At the risk of sounding stupid, have you asked the Golden Ret. Rescue in MI or nearby if they can take him?
> 
> ...


(248)988-0154 is the Hotline number for GRROM. Paulette Lehrman or Carol Ruby are both great.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I have found a great home for him through my vet. He went to live with an older couple


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations to the pup and thank you to you for rescuing him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you for rescuing this sweet Senior~~~


----------

